# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Βοήθεια για αγορά εξοπλισμού και εγκατάσταση στη Κηφισιά

## franki

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά.
Επιθυμώ να ξεκινήσω στο AWMN και θα ήθελα την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας. Είμαι ο #7271 και μένω στην Τροίας 17 και Πόντου στην Κηφισιά. Θέλω να γίνω client και ελπίζω να με βοηθήσετε.
Πρώτα από όλα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο laptop να κάνουμε την μέτρηση. Θα "βλέπω" τον Αλέξη #3749 topgun ο οποίος δεν έχει κάποιο laptop για την μέτρηση.

Ο εξοπλισμός που μου πρότειναν είναι:

Πιάτο με Feeder 2,44 MHz Lanpoynt 65.33€
Access Point D-Link 900 AP+ 70€ (Μήπως το DWL-AG520 είναι καλύτερο?)
Ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί (35Χ20Χ15)
Καλώδιο + jacks
Κάρτα δικτύου 10/100 D-LINK PCI 10/100 DFE-538TX 7.5€
Power over Ethernet Επειδή το πιάτο και η κάρτα θα είναι στην ταράτσα της
πολυκατοικίας αλλά δεν υπάρχει παροχή ρεύματος που είπαν για το Power over Ethernet. Πείτε μου παρακαλώ τι χρειάζομαι και πόσο θα κοστίσει. Μένω στον 2ο όροφο και το πιάτο θα είναι στον 5ο.

Αν ξέχασα τίποτα ή αν υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο στα ίδια σχεδόν λεφτά please tell me. 

Ευχαριστώ
Κώστας

----------


## PanoZZZ

Κώστα καλώς ήρθες.
Νομίζω ότι έχεις κάνει κάποιο παρόμοιο post νωρίτερα και σου είχα γράψει, αν κ δεν είμαι σίγουρος .Όπως κ να έχει το D-Link 900 AP+ είναι εγγύηση .Θα σου πρώτινα να το πάρεις μεταχειρισμένο είναι σκυλί. Το Feeder που λες μου φαίνεται πανάκριβο! ,μπορείς να ζητήσεις στο Forum αν κάποιος μπορεί να σου φτιάξει κάποιο χειροποίητο ή να σου πουλήσει κάποιο που δεν χρειάζεται. Όπως κ να έχει δεν θα σου κοστίσει τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής σου κ θα έχει καλύτερη απόδοση. Στη χειρότερη ζήτα ένα μεταχειρισμένο .Πιατάκι σου προτείνω Gilbertini 80cm=35€ έχει ιδανική βάση για να κοιτάει προς τα κάτω το Feeder.Το POE μεταφέρει το ρεύμα για να τροφοδοτήσει το D-link μέσω του utp καλωδίου που μεταφέρει κ τα <<wireless>> δεδομένα σου.Για το scan τώρα πρέπει να βρεις να αγγαρέψεις κάποιον (κάνε ένα post του στιλ ζητείται βοήθεια για scan ,πες ότι θα έχεις κ ζεστό καφέ κ όλο κ κάποιος θα σε βοηθήσει), ο οποίος πιθανότατα θα σου λύσει κ τις απορίες στησίματος του πιάτου .
Πάντως δεν θα σου πρότεινα την αγορά πιάτου καθώς ο topgun έχει γύρω του δέντρα κ θα είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να στοχεύσεις σωστά με το πιάτο που έχει γωνία φάσματος λίγες μοίρες. Σου πρωτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα μια κεραία grid πχ μια Pacific Wireless γύρω στα 90€ καινούρια καμιά 60€ μεταχειρισμένη(έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη γωνία φάσματος άρα βγαίνει ποιο εύκολα η στόχευση).Να ξέρεις κ κάτι τα wireless προϊόντα που χρησιμοποιούμε είναι ψιλό στάνταρ .Δεν παθαίνουν εύκολα ζημιά κ για αυτό είναι καλή κ φτηνή ταυτόχρονα αγορά .Επιπλέον αν κάποια στιγμή θελήσεις να αναβαθμίσεις τον εξοπλισμό σου για να γίνεις bb κόμβος μπορείς να τα πουλήσεις με σχεδόν ίδια τιμή με την τιμή αγοράς τους.
Άντε κ σύντομα συνδεδεμένος.

----------

